# HVAC Engineer.



## apprentice (Aug 9, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I'll be glad if someone can enlighten me a little bit here. I currently have a BS in EE and current working in the Power Systems Engineering (PSE) field. My role is primarily doing PSE analysis for commercial, some industrial, hospitals, etc facilities. I eventually want to get into design and start my own consulting company someday. I'll also like to include HVAC design as part of the services I'll offer in addition to Power System design. What I'll like to know is what courses I'll need to have taken to better prepare me to understand HVAC design? I took two Thermo courses at the BS level and really enjoyed them. I also took the FE and didn't see fluid dynamics and heat transfer that much challenging. I'm starting my Masters this fall and want to include those courses I think will be beneficial (towards HVAC) in my plan of study. My plan is to eventually take those courses and find an HVAC job even if it's part-time to gain experience or find a MEP company that will allow me to learn that as well. I know most small consulting companies will be delighted to see someone willing to learn "extra stuff". I'm a fast and devoted learner so I don't see any issues on that front. I already passed my PE Exam and where I currently live a PE can seal plans regardless of which PE Exam you took as long as you feel you are "competent" and I think a few states accept that. Not saying that's what I intend to do !

Any thoughts and suggestions will be highly appreciated.


----------



## Mike M PE (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm going to come from left field with this response but if I were you I would actually take classes in HVAC repair (technician classes) at the community college or trade school level. This will actually teach you the how and then take the Engineering level stuff (university) classes to teach you the theory behind what you learned during the technician classes.

My two cents.

Mike


----------



## apprentice (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks Mike!


----------

